# Greetings from Denton and QView of an ECB Mod



## acemakr (Dec 20, 2009)

Trolling through the forums today, I noticed a comment from someone about 'stopping by' roll call with and introduction, etc. Well, I'm not one to buck protocol and even though I've been 'registered' since late November, I never did the electronic equivalent of 'grin and grip'. So......

I live in Denton, TX and have for the past 6 years. I've always enjoyed 'grillin' but never made the jump to 'smokin' until now. Seemed that every time my bride and I had a hankerin for ribs, brisket, or sausage we were never by a place that served them. So, about a month ago, I made the plunge and bought an ECB at our local Home Depot.

The first try was interesting - I did ribs with a store bought rub. I had a terrible time with temperature spikes and the smoker leaked everywhere. The urge to peek was enormous but I didn't and probably should have. The finished product was just barely edible - way over cooked. So, I found this forum and set out to learn how to do a better job. First on the list of to do's - get the ECB more efficient.

I figured the temperature spikes were due to problems with air flow so, I added two weber kettle dampers to the base of the ECB. I marked the tabs so I could tell open from closed without having to tip it on it's side.



I also plugged the hole in the center of the bottom using a small piece of sheet metal and some high temp gasket glue.



Next, a 13 inch weber charcoal grate supported by 4 S hooks got the charcoal off the base of the charcoal pan which makes air circulation more efficient and easier to regulate with the dampers.



The thermometer that came with the ECB wasn't very accurate but a $6 Char Broil from Home Depot made a great alternative.



Finally, I added another weber kettle damper to the lid an a fiberglass rope gasket to the top to seal the leaks.



The mods worked great. Since then, I've done another batch of ribs and a pork shoulder. Up next - a couple of fatties for Christmas morning.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks like you slipped through the smokey cracks on this one...
A belated welcome, I'm sure by now you feel completely at home on here.


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## waysideranch (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome Ace.


----------



## alx (Dec 20, 2009)

Belated welcome ACE....


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics... 

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

How to post Qview to Forum:



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## slick4591 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello neighbor!


----------



## k5yac (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## bassman (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Looks like you got the ECB churnin' properly now.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Dec 21, 2009)

Howdy Tex!


----------



## nozzleman (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard, glad to have another texan.


----------



## treegje (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF,We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## csmith2884 (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome 

 I have many of the same mods to my ECB but the one I like best is the propane conversion, plenty of smoky goodness and now I can hold the temp right where I want it. I still use charcoal but not as much.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome to our SMF family!  Live right down the road from you in FW.  If you ever have any questions about meats, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## warthog (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## trig (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice job, man.

Be weary of the Home Depot thermometer.  I think it is accurate but not when used like you (or I) have it positioned.  I was wondering why my UDS was "smoking" food at 1/3 of the times I read about on the internet, and after putting a oven grate thermo about 3" from my HD thermo, I was low buy about 75°.

I think they work well in spring/summer temps but get screwed up in the cold.

I had a pork butt hit 160° in 3.5 hours yesterday after smoking it at what I thought was 200-225°.


I just ordered one off of ebay, like the one's in the signature pic above my post.  It has about 2 more inches of probe than yours does, and hopefully will work better.


----------



## etcher1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome to the *SMF* forum, good people and good info.


----------



## acemakr (Dec 21, 2009)

Trig, thanks for the feedback. Consensus seem to be consistent so I'll upgrade after the New Year's holiday. I did find it on EBay and when it arrives, I'll make sure to calibrate it. As a matter of fact, I might even get two - one for the weber kettle as well.


----------

